# Crappy coilovers and GOOD coilovers LIST!!!!



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

This is a list of crappy coilovers. 

If you buy them, you aren't listening to us and heeding our warning. 

And when you start to have problems.......we probably will flame you for being dumb in the first place 


Here goes:

APC
Dropzone
weapon-r
ricky racer
arospeed
skunk2 (for nissans, pretty crappy. for hondas, good)
ractive
vaos
ANY EBAY BRAND except GROUND CONTROL
R-1 racing
goldline
megan racing

GOOD Coilovers!!!!
Ground Control (not actual full coilovers though)
JIC
Tein
Nismo
Motivational Suspension
B&G
HKS
Buddy Club
Truechoice
KW suspension
ST suspension


feel free to add.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

Flame if you want to but I "heard" you can use some of those crappy coilover sleeves with the ERS springs and you will come out much cheaper. Of course the sleeves have to be set for 2.5'' springs.

Just what I heard
O


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

If you want broken perches.Not a single part of any of those sets are worth the money.I speak from experience and lemme tell you I have already f%cked up twice by getting crappy R1 coils and Eibach Prokits.Now Im getting the Hypercos wishing I wouldnt spent all that other money.$700 to get Hypercos in the end?Its not worth it.Listen to Chimmike and Kojima they know exactly what they are talking about.Also Reverm is one of the most knowledgable suspension posters on this forum.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

danifilth said:


> If you want broken perches.Not a single part of any of those sets are worth the money.I speak from experience and lemme tell you I have already f%cked up twice by getting crappy R1 coils and Eibach Prokits.Now Im getting the Hypercos wishing I wouldnt spent all that other money.$700 to get Hypercos in the end?Its not worth it.Listen to Chimmike and Kojima they know exactly what they are talking about.Also Reverm is one of the most knowledgable suspension posters on this forum.



Actually I have been around much longer than a lot of the people here AND I have had very serious suspension work done to my car (beam bending anyone) Im simply saying that I have heard of someone trying ERS with crappy ebay sleeves. Not saying it will work just saying what else I have seen.

Personally im getting a custom job done by the same guy that did my beam bending, but that's just between us 
O


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

B13 Rear Suspension>B14 Rear Suspension j/k


----------



## flipend47 (Aug 29, 2004)

chimmike said:


> This is a list of crappy coilovers.
> 
> If you buy them, you aren't listening to us and heeding our warning.
> 
> ...



you made ground control an exception to the crappy coil over list. would you recomend the ground control coil overs or are you just saying that they aren't crappy? i had planned on wrapping the ground control coil overs around a koni yellow shock and throwing that setup on my z32. should i have second thoughts and shop more for my coil overs/springs?

thanks
-flip


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

GCs are good. However, I'd say there are better suspensions setups you can go with for the Z32 than a GC/Koni combination.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> Actually I have been around much longer than a lot of the people here AND I have had very serious suspension work done to my car (beam bending anyone) Im simply saying that I have heard of someone trying ERS with crappy ebay sleeves. Not saying it will work just saying what else I have seen.
> 
> Personally im getting a custom job done by the same guy that did my beam bending, but that's just between us
> O


Why take the chance?

I have some serious suspension work done as well (first b14 with rear beam bent)...haha sorry couldn't resist.

We've all seen lots of things, just something I don't think should be recommended.. cheap crap is cheap crap no matter how you look at it.

I wence everytime I think of someone actually installing $49 coilovers, people have no idea how dangerous these things are..lol


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I have come to the conclusion that 450f and 350r is the universal spring rate for crappo coilover sleeve kits. I have researched, arospeed, ractive, weapon r, dropzone and r1. They all use the same 450f and 350r. So I would only recommend these to people who have adjustable shocks and swaybars aswell as the correct weight distribution for these spring rates.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I know that sleeves are a great cheap option, but if you spend almost 500on some AGX shocks +300ish on sleeves...its almost beter to get a tein coilover suspension...don't they have one for our cars that is around 1200?


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Binger said:


> I know that sleeves are a great cheap option, but if you spend almost 500on some AGX shocks +300ish on sleeves...its almost beter to get a tein coilover suspension...don't they have one for our cars that is around 1200?


The Tein basics are $700 and it has ride height adjustability.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

so does myoung have his rear beam bent or what? HAHA... that's hot tho... 

how much did that cost? 

does it really make that much a difference?

and did you just have the toe set to 0...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that does not belong in a "crappy coilover sticky"

make a new thread.


----------



## B14Souljah (Sep 28, 2004)

How about OBX, are they crappy as well?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

B14Souljah said:


> How about OBX, are they crappy as well?


Yes. I'd say that OBX is one of the major ripoff companies that do have good products, just because they get their designs from proven companies. However, I would say any coilover sleeve out there just don't cut it compared to an actual full coilover setup, even as basic as a set of Tein Basics or something similiar that have a complete replacement. The main thing you want to ask OBX is what spring rates are they running with their application and you want to match those rates to a proper damper.


----------



## Wamphyri (Oct 13, 2004)

z31 here and i'm looking for coil overs.. anyways i was wondering if anyone has used SA-1 coil over's? they are a bit heafty on the price and I wanna make sure it worth the 1700 us price tag.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

for that price I'd say they are


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

*Ground control*

would gc's be ok on a 200sx casue i dont have 1000 to spend.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes but you're gonna end up needing new struts. that brings up the cost quite a bit.

next time, hit a search on this


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

chimmike said:


> next time, hit a search on this


i thought about it lol + i need new shocks/struts neway my car feels like im driving on gravel when im on perfectly smooth asphalt


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'll own up to it, I say it all the time. ERS or Hypercoil 2.5" springs on eBay coilover collars and perches (toss the springs or resell them on eBay) is a cheap way to set yourself up with coilovers for about $250. I've seen a set of eBay purchased coilover sleeves up close that were not only annodized the exact same colors as my GC's were, but they were machine indentically. The only difference was that they didn't say Ground Control on them. Now are all eBay coilover collars and perches created equally? No. So you take a chance when ordering a cheap set to use. You also take a chance with the tophats. So let's say the eBay tophats are total garbage or won't even work. GC tophats are $60 on their own. So you figure $50 for eBay sleeves and perches, $200 for ERS srpings, $60 for the GC tophats and you're still $70 cheaper than $389 for the GC setup. Is $70 worth the gamble and the hassle? That's what you have to decide for yourself. I had AGX/GC setup on my b13 for a year and didn't like it, and wasn't willing to risk ruining the struts by lowering the settings on them to make the ride less harsh. So I sold them and put in the Progress coilovers. Although the ride is bouncier at times, and has higher spring rates than the GC's, the dampening is softer so the ride is much more tolerable most of the time, plus the added travel really sets my mind at ease. My advice to anyone looking at an aftermarket setup is this: You have to decide if you want a nice ride, a low ride or a high performing ride, because anything between is a compromise. The only way I see finding a nice medium, is to run springs somewhere between stock (which nobody seems to know what that is) and the 300/200 commonly prescribed for the B13. Hopefully the settings of the Koni's is up to the task for the spring rate you choose and you can use them for a nice ride, that's not bouncy but not too harsh. Now that's all assuming stock ride height. If you want to lower the car, then it's in your best interest to run a shortened strut body that will allow you to maintain stock travel. On the B13 1" is a nice drop and is a safe drop in most cases, so a shortened Koni should do fine and there shouldn't be any issues with the spring rates being too soft for that drop since you're going to have stock travel.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

Well im reading all this, and all i can say is then what are we supposed to do. What is a good set up? Most of the members with the experience with tuning proper suspensions say that the low cost suspension setups are crap! So what do you recomend? but based on your previous answers that i have seen all lead to the most expensive set ups that most probably dont have the money to spend. Ill probably get flamed but for my daily driven car i have the eibach/GR-2 w/ Koni Bumpstops. It serves its purpose very well, I wouldnt regret spending another 200 or so for 2 years that the GR2's have lasted me. I dont dont have the ricer bounce, they are not blown. so what gets me is that people start asking questions and about a decent set-up and they are led to believe that their only choice is to get a Touring like suspension. Common' now  Oh and on the saftey issue i have never ever had my car feel like its loosing control ever. and ive taked some fast turns when i feel like driving a little faster that usual. and dont flame me for that either.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

this is the coilover sticky.The spring and strut sticky might be what you are referring to.Simple answer is you get what you pay for.As for a decent spring/strut setup for your B13 Hyperco springs and KYB AGX struts.Anything less is not worth it.


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> This is a list of crappy coilovers.
> 
> If you buy them, you aren't listening to us and heeding our warning.
> 
> ...



What is the list of good ones?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

CLSentra said:


> What is the list of good ones?


That'll result in a pretty long list. Any of the mods want to start a new thread for this?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

you can just say anyhting that not on the list


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll add to the main list.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

chimmike said:


> I'll add to the main list.


Wow. That was fast.

Mike, please add Truechoice to the good list as well. They're one of the few official Koni distributors in North America and they have a nice (albeit somewhat expensive) lineup of coilovers for the B and S chassis cars.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i was thinking of going with a ground cotrol coilover, with a kyb strut, not the red ones, the white ones, is that good combination. Also, i can get a Goldline spring with tokico struts for 500. is that a good deal, also are they good for the sentra.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Not coilovers per se, but Tokico D-specs are worth a mention. And Bilstein is developing PSS/PSS-9 for the 350Z, thier stuff for everything else is great so I would expect the same quality for thier new systems.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

i just wanted to add to anyone thinking about kyb agx's with ground controls is just as good as a set as tein ss. i know most of the people that have already posted on here are for all true full coilovers but i've riden and driven both and they are just as good. i havn't baught any suspension for my 200sx yet but i will be in the next month and i'm saving myself the 400 and going with ground controls with agx's vs. paying 1200 for tein ss's. my best freind road races a nx with ground controls and it is one of the best handling cars i've been in.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> i just wanted to add to anyone thinking about kyb agx's with ground controls is just as good as a set as tein ss.


I would disagree. On a "street" car on real roads with potholes, dips and such, the Teins will not bottom out as easily as the AGX/GC combo will. Maybe the ride will be more improved with the GC camber plates seeing they could give back 3/4" of suspension travel, but on their own, not quite the same. For a track car, you can experiment with different spring rates. Both the Ground Controls and the Teins can be ordered with different spring rates depending on what you want from them.



200sx_guy said:


> i know most of the people that have already posted on here are for all true full coilovers but i've riden and driven both and they are just as good.


I've ridden on, driven on, and have owned both set-ups. In side by side comparisons with both my 200's, people who have been in both cars even comment on how much "tighter" one car felt over the other. It's why the AGX/GC combo ended up sold not too long after.



200sx_guy said:


> i havn't baught any suspension for my 200sx yet but i will be in the next month and i'm saving myself the 400 and going with ground controls with agx's vs. paying 1200 for tein ss's. my best freind road races a nx with ground controls and it is one of the best handling cars i've been in.


Here's a tidbit from Mike Kojima (choaderboy2)on running AGX/GC on a track versus a tuned full coilover set-up. He sees WAY more track time than I do. Also so do a number of people who responded to that thread. Not knocking the GC/AGX set-up at all because it is a decent set-up, but not quite as good as the Teins are. Check post #13.
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=103362


----------



## inertial drift (Feb 26, 2005)

Tanabe is good.

Neuspeed


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

inertial drift said:


> Neuspeed


I've heard numerous reports that Neuspeed springs take a set after they're installed on the car. GOOD springs are pre-set at the factory and are designed not to droop after they are installed.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

All I know is the Intrax ones on my car suck, any decent corner and you bottom out.


----------



## SR20MAN (Mar 11, 2005)

chimmike said:


> This is a list of crappy coilovers.
> 
> If you buy them, you aren't listening to us and heeding our warning.
> 
> ...


Tanabe=Good


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

SR20MAN said:


> Tanabe=Good


Good: Ground Control coilovers with Advanced Design Struts from GC.
Really Good: Moton in two way, three way or four way adjustable


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Apexfreak said:


> Good: Ground Control coilovers with Advanced Design Struts from GC.
> Really Good: Moton in two way, three way or four way adjustable


dude. Motons aren't coilovers. They're shocks/struts.

At least the ones you've pointed out. That's quite different from coilovers.

GCs are springs with adjustable perches, making them coilovers. JIC FLT-A2s are full coilovers, meaning they have the shock AND adjustable height spring.

Motons, the ones you've shown, are just shocks.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> dude. Motons aren't coilovers. They're shocks/struts.
> 
> 
> Motons, the ones you've shown, are just shocks.


Guess again...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I have a friend with a GSR with Koni Yellows and a 400/450 GC setup and he swears by it. He sees a good amount of track time and I don't think he has any complaints. I was thinking about going this route too(different rates), but I kinda wanted a second opinion first. I like the interchangeability of the springs,the warranty on the shocks, and the price of the setup compared to other coilover sytems, but I still have some doubts. I could get the GC's, Konis and some decent pillowball mounts for ~$950 and the Yellows can use upto 550 springs off the shelf. Any comment?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

all these stickies.

Can we make 1 thread which is the 'sticky' thread which is locked which will have links to the sticky threads. when there are responses they will be bumped up, but otherwise leave them in side and changed by a mod when seeing fit (as in when they should no longer be a sticky)

Seth


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

im just wonderin .. y has no one said anythin about D2 suspension?... whats the info about those ? :fluffpol:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

last I've read, they're crappy.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

so, If you use the GC setup, can you get higher spring rates than the 300 and 250 in back with th setup? what is advised on the rates. stiffer the better on street and autocross? Like say 400 front 350 in rear? Can we use this with AGX shocks? I wanted the Hypercoils, but the round 4 deal went south. so I need a decent setup now!

Chris


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok guys...I am a newbie with coilovers and mods etc...so please be gentle and don't flame too hard.  

In reading this sticky I need your help more than anything. i am now really concerned with my choice in coilovers (ebay) and i see the importance of good (expensive) coilovers but I need some advice until I can upgrade. 

I drive a 93 240SX (daily local driver) and my coilover kit came with 2 springs that are shorter than the other two. I figured the shorter springs would go in the front as the shaft on the strut is shorter. Well my kit claims to give me a 4" drop all around but I am only getting 1" drop in front (with pearch set all the way down) and a 1" drop in the rear (with pearch set all the way up). This is the only way I could level out the car. 

This doesn't make sense to me as there is more weight in the front because of the engine, right? Do I have my springs on backwards? Should the longer springs be in front and vice versa? Is the top hat the rubber molding that wraps around the top of the springs? or is it something needed to keep the springs centered? 

I dont even know what spring ratio means? Does the higher ratio mean stiffer springs or does it mean softer springs? 

Again...please go easy on me guys (I am new to this) but i need some help on this and I am really concerned not only for me but also for my kids' safety. 

I regret my buy, but for now I have no choice but to make sure these coilovers are properly installed until I can upgrade. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! :newbie:


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Polah Bear said:


> Ok guys...I am a newbie with coilovers and mods etc...so please be gentle and don't flame too hard.
> 
> In reading this sticky I need your help more than anything. i am now really concerned with my choice in coilovers (ebay) and i see the importance of good (expensive) coilovers but I need some advice until I can upgrade.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine that a 4" drop would be possible on most cars, maybe a truck but not a car, and it certainly wouldn't be safe. I'm not sure what length springs need to go where on your car, but if I had to guess, I'd think that you'd need longer in front and shorter in rear, since the front suspension typically needs more travel. Top hats are metal plates that set on top the springs that keep them centered. Many times they seat against the underside of the upper spring perch that your factory springs seated into, with a rubber bushing between it and the perch. If you can take a picture or two that'd help so we can see what you've got.


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

toolapcfan said:


> I can't imagine that a 4" drop would be possible on most cars, maybe a truck but not a car, and it certainly wouldn't be safe. I'm not sure what length springs need to go where on your car, but if I had to guess, I'd think that you'd need longer in front and shorter in rear, since the front suspension typically needs more travel. Top hats are metal plates that set on top the springs that keep them centered. Many times they seat against the underside of the upper spring perch that your factory springs seated into, with a rubber bushing between it and the perch. If you can take a picture or two that'd help so we can see what you've got.


I will try to upload some pics for you guys. Now knowing what top hats are my springs are fine and are sitting center on my stock top hats. Now it's just the issue on these springs...

My rear end has alot more play then the front and my perches in the rear are set all the way up to level out with the front end; where I have almost no drop at all, and my perches in front are set all the way down. What are the chances that these springs are on backwards?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I had someone instant message me and ask me if these are good.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/00-0...ewItemQQcategoryZ33586QQitemZ8006958306QQrdZ1

THIS, and all other 15 dollar 'coilover spring sets' suck ass.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Zac said:


> I had someone instant message me and ask me if these are good.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/00-0...ewItemQQcategoryZ33586QQitemZ8006958306QQrdZ1
> 
> THIS, and all other 15 dollar 'coilover spring sets' suck ass.


I'd buy those just for the sleeves, throw the springs out, throw a set of Eibach's ERS's on there of the proper spring rates and a set of Koni's and have a sweet suspension for a very nice price.


----------



## masternater013 (Oct 19, 2005)

so does anyone have a set of tein's on a b14?? how do these feel ride and perform. these are what i wanted but they are extremely expensive.

yea...dropzone's are terrible


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

Im sorry, but dropzone coilovers are far from bad... You must either have the worst pickiness for ride, or your going on hearsay! Not a single one on the good list is under 1000 except GC, price isnt always better.... I KNOW people that use dropzone and love them! I have a person on my own forum that uses Megans and loves them.... 
Maybe I am the only one to notice the price pattern...


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

chimmike said:


> last I've read, they're crappy.


D2 crappy, are you serious? Tell that to AMG, and BMW, who win more races than just about anyone.... The D2 are simply the best money can buy, 22000 wins on the porsches and bmws alone speak for themselves!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

red92sentra said:


> D2 crappy, are you serious? Tell that to AMG, and BMW, who win more races than just about anyone.... The D2 are simply the best money can buy, 22000 wins on the porsches and bmws alone speak for themselves!


I don't know about you, but the people who have D2s in sentras hate them.

btw, if you think they're the best for porsche/bimmer/dtm race cars, you've never heard of KW suspension or watched any european touring car races


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> D2 crappy, are you serious? Tell that to AMG, and BMW, who win more races than just about anyone.... The D2 are simply the best money can buy, 22000 wins on the porsches and bmws alone speak for themselves!


What racing series are you referring to?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> Im sorry, but dropzone coilovers are far from bad... You must either have the worst pickiness for ride, or your going on hearsay! Not a single one on the good list is under 1000 except GC, price isnt always better.... I KNOW people that use dropzone and love them! I have a person on my own forum that uses Megans and loves them....
> Maybe I am the only one to notice the price pattern...


The trend I'm seeing is that the people who praise dropzone sleeve-overs / cheap drop springs do so for one of the following reasons:

1. They don't know what a well tuned suspension system is supposed to feel like, so they just assume that stiffer is better.

2. They can't afford anything decent and don't want to look/feel bad when they buy something subpar.

3. They associate solely with people who have never driven at the limit on a closed course and simply do not know better.

4. They bought the garbage for some reason or another and want to convince people that they haven't made a stupid mistake.

5. They want to cover for their friends.

Building a damper that can withstand everyday street use in a constantly varying climate isn't easy or cheap. There's so much overhead involved that it isn't possible to bring out cheap coil-overs unless you're a corporate leviathan that's can take razor-thin profit margins (i.e: Tein).


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

Well the numerous DSMS that run 9s, 10s on them prolly know their suspension better than just about anyone.... Ok KW tested much lower in stiffness, ride, control, and adjustability in BMW m3s.... The DTM race series the 15 fastest cars use d2... Wanna hear something funny? Enjuku racings drift 240 uses megan racing coilovers! Maybe they dont know suspension well, maybe they cant afford a better suspension....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, you're the same guy defending chinese made dropzone sleeve overs. 

I don't think you've got a valid point when you defend crap like that. 

If D2 is so great, why do their sentra coilovers suck? I mean, shouldn't the greatness carry through?

Enjuku may use Megan Racing coilovers. But when's the last time they won? I can't think of any time. Those MR coilovers are a big fad here in FL with the 240 guys. Once they start popping and failing, it'll be on to something else.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

So have you ever personally used D2 coilovers? Can you personally say they are crappy? If so, then I will have to agree, but I dont like going on hearsay, or this man says.....


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> Well the numerous DSMS that run 9s, 10s on them prolly know their suspension better than just about anyone.... Ok KW tested much lower in stiffness, ride, control, and adjustability in BMW m3s.... The DTM race series the 15 fastest cars use d2... Wanna hear something funny? Enjuku racings drift 240 uses megan racing coilovers! Maybe they dont know suspension well, maybe they cant afford a better suspension....


Drag racing suspension systems are very different from road racing or street-sport suspension systems. A good drag racing suspension maximizes load transfer to the drive wheels and ensures that the two front wheels can grip the road enough so the car responds to steering input. A good road racing/street sport suspension system tries to minimize load transfer while keeping good adhesion on all four corners. You can make an extremely crappy suspension system produce fast times in a drag race with minimal effort (you just have to dump money into the engine and tyres). It is extremely difficult to make a crappy suspension system produce fast times around a road course, or be safe and comfortable during street use.

I thought that's what you'd say. DTM cars do not use D2 as a supplier for anything. The "D2" you see on the sides of the cars are for their Vodafone sponsorship (Vodafone D2 GmbH is a key sponsor in the Deutche Touringwagen Masters series). H&R is the current spring supplier to the factory Opel, Mercedes, and Audi teams. Dampers vary across cars, but ZF Sachs supplies the dampers for most of the top teams in DTM.

D2 Racing's motorsport activity is limited to local races in China and Taiwan.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> Wanna hear something funny? Enjuku racings drift 240 uses megan racing coilovers! Maybe they dont know suspension well, maybe they cant afford a better suspension....


What racing organization does Enjuku Racing run in? I have never heard of them before.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

Funny thing is that the DTM MERCEDES CLK 500 USES D2 coilovers....
hmm....
there are some of the best autocross cars ive seen on dropzones here at norwalk... I am done arguing, you have your opinions, I have mine... I just wanted to point out some discrepencies in your data that I thought was incorrect....


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> Funny thing is that the DTM MERCEDES CLK 500 USES D2 coilovers....
> hmm....
> there are some of the best autocross cars ive seen on dropzones here at norwalk... I am done arguing, you have your opinions, I have mine... I just wanted to point out some discrepencies in your data that I thought was incorrect....


Which Mercedes CLK? Which team?

Since you keep pushing this bizzare claim, here is D2 Racing's site. As you can see, there is absolutely no mention of the Deutsche Touringwagen Masters series on any page.

To supplement that evidence, here is a link to a page on H&R's site outlining their involvement in the DTM.

*EDIT again:*

The factory Mercedes-Benz DTM AMG C-Class cars run Bilstein dampers (all three Mercedes teams used the same suspension suppliers for the 2005 season). Here's a bit from Bilstein's site (translated to English by google translate).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

red92sentra said:


> you have your opinions, I have mine...


we don't have opinions, we have facts. You; you have opinions.



http://www.kw-suspension.com/en/index.php


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

http://rds.yahoo.com/l=IVI/SIG=12f9....slotraceworld.nl/images/Mercedes CLK DTM.jpg
See the big D2 sticker on the car? I thought so... 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26876&page=3&pp=15
Hmmm... considering you run 16.6 in the 1/4 mile, and I havent seen you with an extensive track record.... I will stick with my opionions.....


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> http://rds.yahoo.com/l=IVI/SIG=12f9....slotraceworld.nl/images/Mercedes CLK DTM.jpg
> See the big D2 sticker on the car? I thought so...
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26876&page=3&pp=15
> Hmmm... considering you run 16.6 in the 1/4 mile, and I havent seen you with an extensive track record.... I will stick with my opionions.....


That photograph is of a die cast model...

EDIT: No, I'm wrong. Slot cars are normally made of ABS plastic. Either way, it is in no way representative of the actual cars or their livery as they compete in the DTM in real life.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

the real car looks just like it, I have seen them all over the dtm autohaus websites....


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> the real car looks just like it, I have seen them all over the dtm autohaus websites....


Are you talking about these guys: DTM Autohaus? If so, the "DTM cars" you're talking about are not the DTM cars we have so much respect for. 

The DTM cars we love and look up to are race prepared vehicles that participate in one of the most prestigious touring car races in the world (check out the the official DTM site for details). The "DTM cars" from DTM Autohaus are just street-tuned customer cars which may or may not be worth the cost of their paint job.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Props to you on the ownage Reverm


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

No not the actual autohaus site.... And chimmike, I think that was hardly ownage! I have stated my point, do some research you will find the dtm clk mercedes used D2 coilovers! You will also find out that the opel astra touring car uses D2 coilovers. I will be the first to say, D2 coilvers are far from crap! Considering they did have the fastest lap time in the Euro tuner suspension test in Watkins Glenn....
I have to say, saying the most upscale coilovers are crap is a very odd thing to me. Then again its all opinion, you CANNOT say for a fact is a coilover is crap or not, because there are so many ways to look at one! You cant say they are crap because they ride bad, cheap, name.... So saying a coilover is "crap" or "the best" is stupid and cannot be proved. Can you prove it? I didnt think so, and as I said, I have been to more races than you have most likely, and have talked to people who do race, brent rau, shepard..... I will stick with what the other people say, after all they have hit the record books and you have what, accomplished a 16? Hmm.... I will stick with the pros, as you have not proven anything with factual info, rather opionions....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> No not the actual autohaus site.... And chimmike, I think that was hardly ownage! I have stated my point, do some research you will find the dtm clk mercedes used D2 coilovers! You will also find out that the opel astra touring car uses D2 coilovers. I will be the first to say, D2 coilvers are far from crap! Considering they did have the fastest lap time in the Euro tuner suspension test in Watkins Glenn....
> I have to say, saying the most upscale coilovers are crap is a very odd thing to me. Then again its all opinion, you CANNOT say for a fact is a coilover is crap or not, because there are so many ways to look at one! You cant say they are crap because they ride bad, cheap, name.... So saying a coilover is "crap" or "the best" is stupid and cannot be proved. Can you prove it? I didnt think so, and as I said, I have been to more races than you have most likely, and have talked to people who do race, brent rau, shepard..... I will stick with what the other people say, after all they have hit the record books and you have what, accomplished a 16? Hmm.... I will stick with the pros, as you have not proven anything with factual info, rather opionions....


Dirct from H&R's website



H&R racing said:


> Ultra high performance cars like the Porsche Carrera GT, 996 GT II and GT III are equipped with H&R springs, while Mercedes Benz chose them for its supercar, the *CLK DTM AMG which is directly derived from the DTM CLK*. The use of high tension steel and the complete certification according to the requirements of DIN EN ISO 9001 allow an enormous flexibility at highest quality


 Im pretty sure you are wrong, just get over it


and secondly, you can prove it, its called testing.. like skid pads and etc.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> No not the actual autohaus site.... And chimmike, I think that was hardly ownage! I have stated my point, do some research you will find the dtm clk mercedes used D2 coilovers! You will also find out that the opel astra touring car uses D2 coilovers.


Opel's damper and spring suppliers have been ZF Sachs and H&R since 2000, the first year in which they used the Astra as the base for their car.



red92sentra said:


> I will be the first to say, D2 coilvers are far from crap! Considering they did have the fastest lap time in the Euro tuner suspension test in Watkins Glenn....


Who clocked the lap time? In what car? What organization does this person run in? I live in the area. It isn't all that hard for me to confirm your claim.

_EDIT: Oh, and in which issue? I know someone with a Eurotuner subscription. If he doesn't have it, I can get him to order a back issue (seriously. I want to see what these guys thought about the D2's)._



red92sentra said:


> I have to say, saying the most upscale coilovers are crap is a very odd thing to me. Then again its all opinion, you CANNOT say for a fact is a coilover is crap or not, because there are so many ways to look at one! You cant say they are crap because they ride bad, cheap, name.... So saying a coilover is "crap" or "the best" is stupid and cannot be proved. Can you prove it? I didnt think so, and as I said, I have been to more races than you have most likely, and have talked to people who do race, brent rau, shepard..... I will stick with what the other people say, after all they have hit the record books and you have what, accomplished a 16? Hmm.... I will stick with the pros, as you have not proven anything with factual info, rather opionions....


Many coilovers are absolute crap. Crap coilovers are engineered in an insanely half-assed manner, are often untested on the car they are meant to be used on, and produce results that confound engineers when the springs are tested and the dampers are dynoed. The fact of the matter is, each of the coilovers listed under the "crappy" list that chimmike has put together are all like this. In absolutely NO situation will any of those coilovers perform to any extent when the car they are installed on is in motion. That's how atrociously bad they are.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> I didnt think so, and as I said, I have been to more races than you have most likely, and have talked to people who do race, brent rau, shepard..... I will stick with what the other people say, after all they have hit the record books and you have what, accomplished a 16? Hmm.... I will stick with the pros, as you have not proven anything with factual info, rather opionions....


Er... So your experience in spectating at regional drag races is supposed to say what about your knowledge of street/track use suspension systems? 

If I were you, I wouldn't go around bragging about stuff like that. It's a good way to get yourself stuck in a really embarassing situation, most likely involving you and a bunch of track day / road racing guys.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

to add more on to what reverm said, so far you are the only one that hasn't provided proof except for a hotwheels car. They explained the D2 symbol. You can believe what you want, but chimmike, reverm and myself have given you proof..those two guys know what they are talking bout, they are very good suspension guys, so far, you are just all talk and no answers. So please dont talk unless you have proof, cuz these guys have provided that proof on every post.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

The calibra uses D2!
Whatever you want to belive... It was in eurotuner, the "unsprung" issue....


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> The calibra uses D2!


It was impossible for D2 to have supplied anything (suspension components or otherwise) to the Opel DTM team when they fielded Calibras. 

Here's why:

In 1995, the organizers of the DTM decided that it was time for the series to set aside its German marque and go international. With backing from the FIA, they successfully transformed the series into something called the International Touring-Car Championship (then known as "ITC"). The series was as exciting as ever, but because of a conflict of marketing interests between the FIA and the original organizers of the old DTM series, people, circuits, and manufacturers began dropping out like flies. By the end of the 1996 season, Opel and Alfa Romeo both left the championship, and with the two out of the three competitive teams out of the picture, the series was cancelled. From 1997 until 1999, there was no DTM series. Then, in 2000, the organizers of the old DTM got back together and convinced three German-branded manufacturers (Mercedes-Benz, Audi, and Opel) to join in on their idea for a brand-new German Touring Car series. The series was heavily reorganized, but with the FIA and the marketing worry out of the picture, it's been successful ever since (reference: Wikipedia, cause I'm too lazy to scan stuff).

Meanwhile, D2 Racing Sports was founded in 1997 (reference: D2 Racing Company Profile). At that time, they were known solely as Fu Bu Auto Parts Co., and had a market limited to Taiwan and SE Asia. Recently, they've taken a much more aggressive approach to marketing overseas, and are now starting to achieve recognition in North America as well as Europe.

Now, how is it possible that a suspension manufacturer that was founded in 1997, supply anything to a racing series that only existed up to 1996?



red92sentra said:


> Whatever you want to belive...


You don't want to know what I believe. All you need to know that it doesn't include a whole lot of respect for you as a motorsports enthusiast.



red92sentra said:


> It was in eurotuner, the "unsprung" issue....


Ok, Thanks.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Let me make one thing clear before we get too carried away here:

I do not believe that D2 coilovers are crap coilovers. If you look closely at the list on the first page, you'll see that chimmike doesn't either. Sure, D2's are put together with somewhat questionable quality control and with rather haphazard pre-distribution testing, but they are miles ahead of a lot of the real crap out there. If you spend enough time testing and toying with the spring rates and damping settings, I think there's a very good chance that you'll be able to find a setup that will let you bang out some very decent lap times. That's a hell of a lot more than anyone can say about the rubbish that DropZone and APC produce every day.

That being said, however, D2's are nowhere near the top of the line when it comes to off-the-shelf damper kits. They're inexpensive aftermarket dampers that are still too rough around the edges to be a real option when people like us go looking at suspension systems for our race prepared machines.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

Inexpensive? for a 92-95 BMW they are 1700, I know people that have them! Get real man! Maybe they arent the best for Sentras, but for Euro cars, walk up to a Euro enthusiast like Dado, Adrian, Thomas, from DTM power.net and watch how fast you look like a complete tool.....
Maybe on Sentras, they arent good... But as I said, for Euro cars, you would have to be joking, ive owned a Euro car (audi) and know them well!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> Inexpensive? for a 92-95 BMW they are 1700, I know people that have them! Get real man! Maybe they arent the best for Sentras, but for Euro cars, walk up to a Euro enthusiast like Dado, Adrian, Thomas, from DTM power.net and watch how fast you look like a complete tool.....
> Maybe on Sentras, they arent good... But as I said, for Euro cars, you would have to be joking, ive owned a Euro car (audi) and know them well!


$1700 is not a lot for a decent height adjustable suspension kit on a BMW. If you knew BMW's, you'd know that already.

*EDIT:*

Actually, I'm going to spin this a little differently and direct it at all of you out there who are looking to upgrade your suspension systems:

Before you go and give the kits from the "good coilover brands list" the thumbs down because they cost so much, take a look around at what everyone else is paying. E36 guys are shelling out close to $2000 just to get height and damping adjustability on their cars. That's without a lot of the amenities we're used to either. If they want remote cansiders for their damper oil, damper shortening, or tender springs, they're going to be pulling a lot more out of their wallets to pay for it. We Sentra, 200, and 240 guys have a sweet deal going with our $800~$1500 kits that'll give 95% of us everything we'd want in a suspension system.

Just keep that in mind when you're deciding whether to save up for one of those kits or blowing the money on a set of AGX's and pro-kits.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

I do know BMWs, I almost bought one, and have known them my whole life.... 1700 is not cheap! Just because a "few" people shell out 2k for coilovers doesnt make 1700 cheap.... You need to learn to grasps concepts better lol... Fuck it anyway, I dont own a Sentra anymore anyhow... When you hang around BMW racers which I will bet you dont like I do, you will come to understand better....
I simply wanted to explain why your coilover list is crap..... Its funny to me the members on this site, when people ask questions refer to SR20.com and Sentra.net.... thats pretty bad.... Maybe because alot of your info is BS and I know this list is just a peice of the pie....
Good luck


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> I do know BMWs, I almost bought one, and have known them my whole life.... 1700 is not cheap! Just because a "few" people shell out 2k for coilovers doesnt make 1700 cheap.... You need to learn to grasps concepts better lol... Fuck it anyway, I dont own a Sentra anymore anyhow... When you hang around BMW racers which I will bet you dont like I do, you will come to understand better....
> I simply wanted to explain why your coilover list is crap..... Its funny to me the members on this site, when people ask questions refer to SR20.com and Sentra.net.... thats pretty bad.... Maybe because alot of your info is BS and I know this list is just a peice of the pie....
> Good luck


All you've done so far is come in, make bizzare claims that you haven't even made an effort to support, make ridiculous assumptions about the members, force your unfounded opinions on everyone, and resort to personal attacks when someone disagrees with what you say. What you've posted here so far has given all of us the impression that you don't even understand the basics of suspension theory or have any real understanding of motorsports outside of what you see at your local drag strips (and you don't even seem to have a clear understanding of that). I'm not even sure how these "BMW racers" you claim to hang out with can tolerate someone like you. If they exist, I have a lot of respect for them as people. I really do.

Although I agree that NissanForums.com isn't everything I'd like it to be (if it were up to me, it'd be swarming with weekend racers, willing to share everything they know to anyone who asks), I only see one real problem with this community: People like you.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

Your the one that comes out like you know what the hell your talking about. I made a comment about the list then you started shit. And yes Im afraid I know drag racing, I am willing to bet your car isnt gonna stick anywhere near mine!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

red92sentra said:


> I simply wanted to explain why your coilover list is crap..... Its funny to me the members on this site, when people ask questions refer to SR20.com and Sentra.net.... thats pretty bad.... Maybe because alot of your info is BS and I know this list is just a peice of the pie....
> Good luck



1) Prove the information is incorrect

2) If you don't like the forums then why are you here

3) SR20.com is not a car site


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

I didnt say I dont like the forums... I said they arent perfect as I was telling the guy who was arguing with me.... Thats why I say some of this info is BS...
Oh and I aint gonna be here lol, got my own forum, and another for my new car...
Peace, and good luck with this forum, I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

myoung said:


> 1) Prove the information is incorrect


Prove the information IS correct.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Reverm is probably the most knowledgable members on this forum. His statements are backed by facts while yours are not. Check his previous posts, he knows what hes talking about. You however sound like a brash 15 year old trying to make a name for yourself. If you think Dropzone is so great then back it up with real facts and not just personal experience you have with them. Why are they only $70 for a set of springs? Because they are cheap ripoffs with no R&D or info for them. Can you honestly say that D2's and dropzone are on par with JIC, TEIN, Hotbits....etc etc. If you can then you are a fool.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes I can say D2 are on par with them all....


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

then wheres the proof? D2's are fine but not exceptional. And you cant say, well they were on___________car because thats not supporting your case. You need info such as shock dynos etc.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> Prove the information IS correct.


thats funny, i believe the last 3 pages with all the links and information we actually provided was our PROOF. 

and almost buying a BMW doesn't mean you know anything bout them.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

red92sentra said:


> Prove the information IS correct.



we have, now it's your turn. Everything you claimed REVERM found information proving you WRONG.

Do you have a mental problem? I mean, do you fail to see when you're wrong and haven't provided any physical proof of any sort? 

Or are you just dumb and like arguing because it's the strongest form of intelligence your mind can come up with?

D2s are overrated. Sentra people hate them, they seem to have been poorly engineered for the application. That does not lend well to a company you claim has won many euro touring car races.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> $1700 is not a lot for a decent height adjustable suspension kit on a BMW. If you knew BMW's, you'd know that already.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> ...



you aren't kidding. And when you really think about it, if you REALLY want a good coilover setup, why would you buy something with only 1 damper adjustment option as opposed to compression and rebound adjustment? 

A good set of coilovers with those options for something like my 350z, in the form of the Variant 3 by KW, is over $2000. And yet, that's still a reasonable price for something that can be extremely competitive in anything from road racing to autocrossing (when adjusted properly by someone who knows suspension)


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes I do know BMWs, I am quite a knowledgable person on the DTM sites, and am referred to often. I will go with what I know, and you go with what you know. Even lets say D2 coilovers (arent) the best, they are FAAAAAR from crappy... They may not be good for the sentra, but they are damn good for Bimmers. This list just pisses me off because you knock these coilovers but I bet you have no personal experience with them. I bet you havent even seen them used at the track! 
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160817&highlight=dropzone+coilovers this man said he was gonna use dropzones, and the moderator which is prolly more knowledgable than any you doesnt knock them.... (seeing how he actualy races)
bryan_tberry 
Registered Member


Car: 97 Eclipse N/T
State: Aurora, Missouri
Registered: Oct 2002
Reputation: 
i have dropzone. they fit with no modifications and make the car sit at a perfect stance. I have absolutely no complaints about them. they werent as cheap as the cheapest ones but they were cheap. 
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=86131&highlight=Ebay+Coil+overs
Eclipse96Ryder 
Registered Member


Car: 93 Talon TSi AWD
State: Arizona,US
Registered: Apr 2003
Reputation: 
i'de say test the waters and get back to us on how they work. Some people on ebay have really nice products, but they need to sell them for cheap so that theyre name can get out in the public and start getting a good reputation. Check into dropzone springs, i heard they are good, not many bad complaints from the people on this site. 
http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/160_0509et_bmw/index.html
click the bottom bmw picture, on the front end you can read "d2 coilovers" and if you read this issue you know, and you known this is one of the best handling cars ever put in a slalom... hmmmm.... 
http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...r=67558112&page=&view=&sb=5&o=&fpart=all&vc=1
So dont even try to tell me im wrong, I now have proof, the dsm tuners members are faster than any member on this site, i promise.... Also, the one guy races his car on the track, wins.... he uses D2.... How odd eh? Now please lets see your arguments...
OR STFU


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

chimmike said:


> you aren't kidding. And when you really think about it, if you REALLY want a good coilover setup, why would you buy something with only 1 damper adjustment option as opposed to compression and rebound adjustment?


WRONG! Read my last link, mr know it all.... These have 36 WAY ADJ... So, now I post links, and just proved you wrong....
Maybe you arent as knowledgeable as you would like to be.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> WRONG! Read my last link, mr know it all.... These have 36 WAY ADJ... So, now I post links, and just proved you wrong....
> Maybe you arent as knowledgeable as you would like to be.


Chimmike was referring to the fact that you can only adjust compression and rebound damping together. Even with 36 levels of adjustment, it still won't give you the same level of flexibility that a damper with separate compression and rebound adjustment will.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...r=67558112&page=&view=&sb=5&o=&fpart=all&vc=1
> So dont even try to tell me im wrong, I now have proof, the dsm tuners members are faster than any member on this site, i promise.... Also, the one guy races his car on the track, wins.... he uses D2.... How odd eh? Now please lets see your arguments...
> OR STFU


Why did you even bother posting that link from FreshAlloy? After the first initial shock and awe of buying adjustable dampers for $600 wore off, everyone came back and started questioning their design and build quality:

"i've had mine for about 4 months now. only thing i noticed that was questionable was that the fronts, with the one-piece billet mounting bracket, seems distort a bit. to be more specific, the bracket(which threads onto the shock body and ajusts ride height) uses two [hex] bolts to tighten onto the shock body. well, after a few month the softness of the aluminium construction becomes apparent as the ends of the bracket kind of flare out from where the two allen bolts are(toward the middle of the bracket.) it's kind of hard to explain, but it is just questionable is all."

"I own an s14 and there is a "design flaw" which should be taking care of immediately. So far, I've only heard of it on s14s and maybe some B-series (Sentras, etc) cars. If you do a search here or on any other Nissan forum, you'll find out that the rear lower mounts (ones that bolt on to the spindle/hub assembly) were not designed properly for this car. When adjusting for ride height, they SLAM the rears. You can play around with adjusting the spring height, but the car is going to be stupid low. Then it squats the whole multi-link suspension and then you have to buy a camber kit and then blah blah...I came up with a solution..(wink) but Urban Import (Raleigh, NC), east coast distributor for D2 promised D2 has redesigned these lower mounts (people at Urban Import are swell)

- even with contacts to UI, I still have problems getting in contact with D2. First off, there is a language barrier..I emailed them several times and got back terribly translated emails that were VERY aloof and vague...basically like stalling for more time? I know they're a new company trying to branch out into the US but...I find that this will be a problem if I ever need to have them serviced (rebuilt, buying new parts, etc.)

- small little details!..the dust boots on D2s (I'm a neat freak) are TERRIBLE. DUST BOOTS ARE IMPORTANT. Within the first week of driving around, the dust boots starting tearing. The dust boots also act as a noise/vibration silencer, but now the boots are completely gone. Whenever there is load on the spring (i.e. turning the wheel lock-to-lock), the springs sound like they're going to shoot through the mounts. It's more of an annoyance than a concern....

- Also, I like the patented "36-way adjustability" but to be honest...where did they come up with the number 36? You CAN feel a difference when setting the dampening at different settings but...just b/c it's 36-way doesn't mean you can set it softer than stock or anything. It gives you room to play, but if you can do it in less settings, why not? I think it's more just for novelty...
"

"I bought mine around May/June 2004. The threaded part on the lower mounts were a safety concern as well. Before I modded the mounts, I measured the bottom mount to only contain approximately 1/2 in. of thread left. This was as high as I could set my car (which really isn't that high) They're sturdy but I would rather be safe than sorry. As for the pricing...they're a great deal but I just think since D2 set the introductory pricing at around $700, through word of mouth I don't think anyone will buy them for $1,200 (anyone taking economics?)"

"I did notice I was picking up my inside wheel BAD on a certain corner at Road Atlanta(T5). I'm hoping my S15 HLSD will prevent wheel spin on corner exit, otherwise I'm going to have to look into some light 20# tender springs or so to go with the 7 kg/mm rates back there."

"I think it is safe to say with the problems people have had with them they are definitely not a "high end" setup. Especially the s14 junk."

This is all from the same thread you posted. I donno what you were trying to do, but that doesn't give any of us the impression that D2's are competitive with other high-end coilover kits.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

First link doesn't really talk bout them, but rather to keep searching, 2nd link isn't helping you cuz many of them need modification. 3rd doesn't talk bout talk bout bout the suspension. 4th link is just people talking bout it. Fighting back and forth bout where D2 is, and not much proof. just really a forum talking bout them. I could have missed it, but i didn't see where it says that D2 were on the DTMs


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

REVERM, lets see a link to those quotes... 
Not just the copy paste, but the link.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> First link doesn't really talk bout them, but rather to keep searching, 2nd link isn't helping you cuz many of them need modification. 3rd doesn't talk bout talk bout bout the suspension. 4th link is just people talking bout it. Fighting back and forth bout where D2 is, and not much proof. just really a forum talking bout them. I could have missed it, but i didn't see where it says that D2 were on the DTMs


psuLemon, I think he may have been referring to this picture on the FreshAlloy.com thread:










Which looks like pretty good evidence (despite being a FIA GT car rather than a DTM car) until you see this:

*D2 (Vodafone) is a cellular carrier/ company/ provider in germany. Has nothing to do with suspension. Looks like they just scammed the logo.*


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> REVERM, lets see a link to those quotes...
> Not just the copy paste, but the link.


All you have to do is scroll down that one thread you posted. And I thought I was lazy...

Quote #1:

"I've had mine for about 4 months now..."

Quote #2:

"I own an s14 and there is a..."

Quote #3:

"I bought mine around May/June..."

Quote #4:

"I did notice I was..."

Quote #5:

"I think it is safe to say..."


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> psuLemon, I think he may have been referring to this picture on the FreshAlloy.com thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that picture is the whole premise for his arguement. I guess no one woudl there there is more than one D2 company in this world


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Ouch.. just ouch.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

red92sentra said:


> Car: 97 Eclipse N/T
> State: Aurora, Missouri
> Registered: Oct 2002
> Reputation:
> ...


and how does that prove dropzone are good coilovers? all it says is they fit the car and they lowered it. The spring rates could be so far out of whack that it could make the car unstable and dangerous. People who KNOW suspension don't waste their money on cheap shit. People like YOU do.

Once again, you fail to prove your point on anything, for anything, with anything.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

red92sentra....do you even know what compression and rebound actually are, and how having adjustability over both can be advantageous over something that claims "xx way adjustable" but only allows control over rebound?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> It was in eurotuner, the "unsprung" issue....


I've been talking to Primedia (the publishers of EuroTuner) these past few days, and they can't find the issue that you're referring to. They thought it might be an issue of European Car, but they don't remember D2 suspension being featured in any of their suspension comparison tests.

Do you know what month/year/issue # the "unsprung" issue was? Without that information, I can't even order a back issue.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

It could have been a Euro tuner, I am sorry but I dont have the issue...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

dood, just give it up. you're a guppie in a shark tank. you have ZERO idea what you're talking about and these guys.. well.. DO.
save everyone the hassles and move to another thread, pleae.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

red92sentra said:


> It could have been a Euro tuner, I am sorry but I dont have the issue...


That's ok. I'll keep looking. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## lifeownedme (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:
They may not be good for the sentra, but they are damn good for Bimmer

I just want to say to red92sentra... you do know that this website is made for nissan enthusiasts. The "list" that was created was made only for nissan cars (sentra in particular), and rightfully so since this is nissanforums.com.


----------



## littlesword (Feb 8, 2006)

chimmike said:


> This is a list of crappy coilovers.
> 
> If you buy them, you aren't listening to us and heeding our warning.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm littlesword, your nu member, I have a b14 '95 and I want to ask if you've come across whiteline lowering springs. I have it in my car with stock absorbers. Where does this brand fall, good or bad pick? I just got it last December 2005, not much problem with the ride at least but I have to figure out whether i have to replace my stock absorbers with oem brands for stiffer ride. Can I have your advise? thanks and have a nice day...


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

I have seen the list, and i know that many new products keep coming up, so what about K-Sport Kontrol Pro Coilovers? Any thoughts...

Here is the link:

http://hpautoworks.chainreactionweb...id=379&zenid=92cba166668b3edd1305c70639e315a3

thanks,


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i really don't have enough feedback on the ksports to add them. Some people like them, but those people don't really know jack about suspension.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

chimmike said:


> i really don't have enough feedback on the ksports to add them. Some people like them, but those people don't really know jack about suspension.



Fair enough... thanks.


----------



## dah_one (May 14, 2006)

littlesword said:


> Hi, I'm littlesword, your nu member, I have a b14 '95 and I want to ask if you've come across whiteline lowering springs. I have it in my car with stock absorbers. Where does this brand fall, good or bad pick? I just got it last December 2005, not much problem with the ride at least but I have to figure out whether i have to replace my stock absorbers with oem brands for stiffer ride. Can I have your advise? thanks and have a nice day...



What is wrong with Megan racing coilovers I am thinking of getting a set. Also whats so good about JIC are they better than TEIN...if so how? any info is welcome!


----------



## Holemilk00 (Sep 29, 2006)

I joined this site simply to respond to this topic, I own two 240sx's, one with D2's and one with Ksports, both of which have had TEIN's on them at one point. My D2's are stiff, very stiff 13/10 spring rates, but have miles of adjustment, the car consistantly runs better times at local time attack events and autoX than it did with the exact same set up as my TEIN FLEX's. The Ksports (11/8 spring rate) are on my daily driver, and ride much nicer than the D2's and the TEIN SS's that were on that car before. I didn't buy them because they were "cheaper" or because the sticker/color was cool or because I see them on the first page of "tuner" mags, I bought them because people at the track were running good times with them. Also, when I bought my TEIN's I did so because when I first got into time attack it was the dominate suspension at the track, but after a few years doing this and being lucky enough to travel out of this country and get away from therefore previously mentioned magazine adds, I've realized that the rest of the world can see TEIN for what it is, and over priced midgrade suspension part. Bottom line, just like was said before in this topic, a "Best and Worst" list all depends on which angle you're going to look at a coilover from, if I had to do it over again after riding in a few friends DD cars, I would put silkroads on my DD. good compression rates, great rebound, and still manages a soft ride, plus you get the benifit of them being a growing company that is trying to make sure they have a good product on the market that gets them the only free advertising around, word of mouth just like we are sharing here.


----------



## kridical (Apr 26, 2011)

*bout heatd springs help*

does anyone know if 02 thru 06 altima springs fit a 04 maxima sum guys sellng me sum coilover for cheap n i need to fix my suspension asap my cousin headed the springs i like da stance its jus the springs are moving n tangling in the strut thanx nissan geeks


----------

